# Bandsaw Question



## Graybeard (Oct 22, 2015)

When I'm preparing bowl blanks I use a 1/2 inch 3tpi blade and generally put some pretty heavy pieces of wood on the table of the band saw. Sometimes I feel like I'm pushing the limits of my Rikon 14 inch saw.

Then when I want to do some fine work and use a 1/4 inch blade or smaller I usually have to readjust the band saw to get it to work effectively.

Is this common? Do you use your band saw for several applications or mostly one?

I also am afraid the bearing is going out on the top wheel and wonder if the heavy use from bowl blanks did it some damage.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 22, 2015)

I suppose if you're really torquing around on the big bowl blanks it could be causing some wear but maybe it's jut time for a new bearing up top. I do find that when I switch blades I do have to re-tweak everything but that seems normal as the guides, bearing, etc are in different places depending on the width and thickness blade I'm running, Also that narrower blades run less tension than wide ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 22, 2015)

It is expected that you need to tune the saw each time you switch blades. Since the guide bearings should ride just behind the gullet, there will be adjustments necessary when you switch blade sizes. Bearing is pretty straight forward to replace, and room will probably send you one for free if you're within your 5 year warranty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B (Oct 22, 2015)

agree with both above, the blades themselves are different (size & tensions) is common to re-adjust when changing each time
if cutting larger bowl blanks, you might switch to a 5/8 or 3/4 x 3TPI blade .... the heavier the blade the easier it'll cut
for finish cuts and getting tighter radius, then you want the 1/4" x 10-12TPI blade, and of course less force when cutting (let the blade do the work without forcing the wood)

You don't mention what size motor you have on the saw, an under-powered saw would have difficulties cutting thicker bowl blanks ;-)


----------



## Brink (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a bandsaw, don't like it much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 23, 2015)

Brink, I'd say I agree. Today while processing the maple root sparks shot out of a piece of root totally dulling my blade. When I got a new blade I grabbed one by mistake that's been giving me fits and then I realized it doesn't fit. I think it's a tab bit too big. I was never able to fully tension it without it jumping and even slapping some. And that was just manually spinning it. I doubt it would stay on if I turned the motor on.

I just ordered new Ellis blades and will pick them up Monday. I'll take both blades along and have them take a look and see if one might be bigger or if they have another answer.

Darn thing is fussy enough without the wrong sized blade.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2015)

I'd have a hard time choosing between my band saw and my table saw, if I could only choose one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 23, 2015)

If I had to choose, I take the bandsaw every time. Tony


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 23, 2015)

I love my band saw (14" Grizzly)


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 23, 2015)

I have 2 bandsaws- I LOVE both of them. Sparks and a root- what do you expect- it was a rock or sand. Burls have all kinds of surprises. The Monkey @Brink likes no
power tools, he is a monkey-what do you expect???? You have to have the right size blade- not saws fault. I agree with @Kevin but I would chose the band saw.......


----------



## Brink (Oct 23, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I'd have a hard time choosing between my band saw and my table saw, if I could only choose one.



I thought you stood on the tablesaw to use the bandsaw.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 29, 2015)

Just a follow up. I took two 1/2 by 3 tpi blades back to Ellis to ask why one was bigger than the other. One actually fit inside the other and still had some little gaps around it. They were supposed to be the same size and were in the same order. Since the guy that makes the blades up was on break I left the larger blade for him to open and measure. They called me at home and said the blade was a 1/4 inch blade, not 1/2 inch. I figured it was my bad until today when I picked up the blade in question. When the guy brought it out I asked, "Is that a 1/4 inch blade?" Answer, no it's a 1/2 inch blade. He said he measured it and it's 9 ft. 3 1/4 in. I said it's supposed to be 9 ft. 3 in. He took it back and cut it down to 9 ft. 3 inches. 

I have an order now of six 1/2 by 3 tpi and I'm wondering how big they are.

Anyway no wonder when I switched a 1/2 inch blade that I thought was identical I had trouble. It was 1/4 in. larger.


----------



## Patrude (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm not sure which u tube shows it but I have seen a good one about making bandsaw adjustments. There's so much information it would not be practical to present it in this thread. Basically you should adjust your band for different types of work. I will see if I can find that site. As far as pushing the limits of the saw the same can happen with most any tool. Know the limits of your saw and work within that scope. Troubles start if you push any tool.


----------



## Patrude (Oct 30, 2015)

The u tube site is "bandsaw clinic with Alex Snodgrass " 35 minutes, 13 seconds, 12-29-2011 . This is well worth watching, loads of good information

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 31, 2015)

That is an excellent video. I think lots of us store unused blades open up hanging on a hook. He shows how to fold them up. Can hanging them open cause them to stretch? Is it possible for a band saw blade to stretch?


----------



## Patrude (Oct 31, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> That is an excellent video. I think lots of us store unused blades open up hanging on a hook. He shows how to fold them up. Can hanging them open cause them to stretch? Is it possible for a band saw blade to stretch?


I don't think there's any problem with hanging them on the wall, that's not likely to cause them to stretch Itdoes, however take up a lot more wall space where most of us never seem to have enough space folding bandsaw blades is more practical . A band blade will stretch if you don't relax the tension when you're done working. Newer saws are likely to have a quick release lever. My saw is over 25 years old so I turn back the tension know 10 turns when I shut down for the day

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

